# The HD DVD clubhouse



## effmaster (Dec 1, 2007)

ALREADY 32 PEOPLE HAVE CONFIRMED THEIR HD DVD Support​
The only requirement is that you cant support both formats or Blu Ray (We need a format winner already people). If you wanna support blu ray create a Blu Ray clubhouse then because Im certainly not going to lol.

Just state that you support HD DVD and i will put you on the list




 and also if you have any HD DVD hardware do tell us though you don't have to have any to be in the clubhouse, just show us your support.

I hope to see many HD DVD supporters on this website 

Members from TPU currently enrolled in the HD DVD Clubhouse:

1.)   Effmaster
2.)   Dr. Spankenstein
3.)   Wile E
4.)   0elemental0
5.)   JC316
6.)   Freaksavior
7.)   tdamocles
8.)   AsphyxiA
9.)   WhiteLotus
10.)  SSXeon
11.)  kieran fletch
12.)  RaZrSharp
13.)  CrasHnBuRnXp
14.)  erocker
15.)  cjoyce 1980
16.)  bassmasta
17.)  Lemonadesoda
18.)  HookeyStreet
19.)  Panchoman
20.)  Dangle
21.)  SK-1
22.)  department76
23.)  mak247
24.)  gtc954
25.)  EastCoastHandle
26.)  Regeya
27.)  Mussels
28.)  Halcyon 68
29.)  imperialreign
30.)  Water Drop
31.)  15th Warlock
32.)  Hawk1


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 1, 2007)

*Count me in!!!*

I am a BIG proponent of HD DVD! I bought a Toshiba HD-A1 when they first came out and although it had it's "growing pains" (not unlike Blu-ray) it still blows my mind how wonderful it is to see so many great movies in High Definition today.

I'm contemplating getting a XBOX 360 HD DVD drive in the near future for "backing-up" my HD DVDs which include: 2001: A Space Odyssey, Batman Begins, Seabiscuit, Enter the Dragon, The Polar Express, Shrek the Third, The Searchers, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas and Transformers (and some others I forget right now!)

I am viewing it on a Sony 34" KD-34XS955 widescreen CRT. The picture is nothing short of stunning. I challenge most Plasma, DLP and LCD displays to thow a more detailed picture. In fact, most fixed pixel displays suffer from "screen door" effect. Only the Sony SXRD displays come close.

Ask me anything about HD DVD and I will gladly help/educate anyone!

Great idea, effmaster!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2007)

Why can't we have both? No Blu Ray is a silly requirement.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 1, 2007)

I've seen the ugliness that can raise it's snarling head! On many AV forums, they have to have segregated forums just to keep the "Us" and "Them" at bay.

It's not so dissimilar from the ATI/NVIDIA thing! Hope you understand.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2007)

But I'm not against one or the other. (With either video cards, or HD formats. lol) I just have both because I really wanted HD, but I didn't want to trap myself if one format does win. I'm well aware of the pros and cons of both formats, and thus, I don't have a preference.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 1, 2007)

True! Highly competitive products make for a "Buyer's paradise"!

But as seen in all markets, support via purchases is what gives one side or the other the momentum to "win" the format "war".

Netflix is cool and all, but when you're talkin' 25-50GB on a disc, one small scratch has just wiped out a few hundred megs of info that the player may not be able to hobble though like it could on standard DVD. I buy mine and keep them in pristeen condition.

Puchases will win the war, not gleeming testimonials.

So c'mon kids! Get on out there and start livin' the HD life!!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah, very true.

I just wanted to say that both players are some of the best purchases I've made. I love my HD movies.

Transformers looks amazing, btw. lol


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 1, 2007)

I know! I know! I can't help myself from trying to turn people on to this stuff!

I've got my parents finally enjoying a 55" Mitsu rear projector that they bought 5 years ago. They are like: "Good grief, it should have been like this all along." I just smile and nod!

I actually have less eyestrain when watching HD content. My mind doesn't have to work create detail and ignore compression noise! Ah!.....Sorry, I just took a trip to HD land!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2007)

lol. I just popper Transformers in.

Any other recommended titles?

My HD DVD collection isn't that big yet.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh, baby! Where..to...start!

If your an animation fan check out Corpse Bride. Not Tim Burton's best, but seeing all the fine detail and texture really make you appreciate the effort that went into making these. He has come a long way by stepping up the number of frames per movement. Really smoothes the motion compared to say Nightmare Before Christmas. Shrek the Third looks incredible. I can't wait for the complete set to be released. HD DVD really picked up some access to some great titles when Dreamworks came on-board. Polar Express is pretty jaw-dropping too. I regret not seeing it at the IMAX, but the way I'm seeing it AND hearing it takes quite a bit of the sting off.

I don't know your interest in Kubrick films, but 2001: A space odyssey will never look better. Apart from the hairstyles and clothing aesthetic, you'd be hard-pressed to tell this movie was made in 1968! In the futuristic vein, Blade Runner is comming soon. Whoops! Pooped my pants on that one!

Going way back, The Searchers with John Wayne has incredible detail and depth. 2001, Blade Runner, and Searchers all serve to prove that good film stock (like these great directors:Kubrick, Scott and Ford) has more detail than even HD can produce. Read about the 4k transfer process. 35mm film has approximately 4 times the resolution of 1920x1080: or around 12 million pixels (if film actually had pixels)!

A Scanner Darkley had quite an amazing visual style that I think came across better in HD for color and sharpness. 

I could go on, but i shouldn't...


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2007)

Huge Kubrick fan. 2001 is now on my "to buy" list. Blade RUnner is on there as well, as soon as it releases. I can't wait for more classics to come to HD. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## effmaster (Dec 2, 2007)

God and Generals is now out on HD DVD great movie great HD to look at for me

P.S.

Wile E if you want I will add you but if you don't like it then you can always create a "We support both HD formats clubhouse" if you wish. Im not going to stop you. Same as Im not going to stop anyone from creating a "The Blu Ray clubhouse" thread from appearing.

And there I just added you and Dr. Spankenstein


----------



## panchoman (Dec 2, 2007)

i supposs someones gonna be making a blu ray dvd clubhouse now?  if this was just the HD clubhouse, fuck yeah i'd be in. High Definition is basically an orgasm for your eyes


----------



## 0elemental0 (Dec 2, 2007)

i have the hda2 and the whole planet earth set...i have yet to send in for my freebies..  hddvd ftw


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 2, 2007)

i want a hd-dvd for my 360...i just haven't bought one. i want a ps3 for blu ray like Wile E said, if one loses your still good.

i do plan on purchasing one so can i join anyway even though i don't have one yet?


----------



## effmaster (Dec 2, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> i want a hd-dvd for my 360...i just haven't bought one. i want a ps3 for blu ray like Wile E said, if one loses your still good.
> 
> i do plan on purchasing one so can i join anyway even though i don't have one yet?



You don't hsve to purchase one to support HD DVD heck I was gonna buy the 360 add on till I had some money issues at home, instead I choose to buy the combo HD DVD formats to still show my support, Right now I watch HD DVD movies in High Def at my neighbors house now till I get some things sorted out

I added you OelementalO


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 2, 2007)

effmaster said:


> Right now I watch HD DVD movies in High Def at my neighbors house




nice


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2007)

effmaster said:


> God and Generals is now out on HD DVD great movie great HD to look at for me
> 
> P.S.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the add, effmaster. Glad you looked past me owning a Blu Ray (PS3).


----------



## effmaster (Dec 3, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> nice



Its awesome. I buy the movies, he supplies the room and board along with the popcorn

Hey is anyone good in Photoshop that can comme up with a good banner for us to put in our sigs for the HD DVD clubhouse?


----------



## effmaster (Dec 3, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Thanks for the add, effmaster. Glad you looked past me owning a Blu Ray (PS3).



Just promise to buy the HD DVD version of a movie whenever you see that you have a choice between the two please thats all we ask here at the HD DVD clubhouse


----------



## JC316 (Dec 3, 2007)

Count me in, I think that Blu ray is pretty much worthless. HD DVD FTW!


----------



## effmaster (Dec 3, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Count me in, I think that Blu ray is pretty much worthless. HD DVD FTW!



Youve been added

Congratulations you are our 5th official member JC316 and as such you get official kudos from me


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 3, 2007)

i wanna join


----------



## effmaster (Dec 3, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> i want a hd-dvd for my 360...i just haven't bought one. i want a ps3 for blu ray like Wile E said, if one loses your still good.
> 
> i do plan on purchasing one so can i join anyway even though i don't have one yet?



Ive added you but please do subscribe to xbox live already would you please

Freaksavior please:shadedshu


----------



## tdamocles (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm all for HD DVD.  LOOK here.....I don't want to be forced to pay the high price for a Blu-ray player.  I'd like to have a choice between the lower priced player and if need be the more expensive player later....All this crap with storage this, bandwidth that, is making my ears bleed....If it gets a superior picture compared to SD DVD  and is priced right than I am for it.  By the way I have had an A1 and now own an A3 connected to a Mitsu wd57731 DLP.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 5, 2007)

effmaster said:


> Ive added you but please do subscribe to xbox live already would you please
> 
> Freaksavior please:shadedshu



maybe i'll get it saturday....i get paid friday


----------



## effmaster (Dec 6, 2007)

ok Ive added you tdamocles.


Come on people join the HD DVD cause.

You know you want to see Transformers and King of Pong on HD DVD


----------



## effmaster (Dec 7, 2007)

Again who is good with Photoshop Im still a wee infant when it comes to using Photoshop


----------



## SSXeon (Dec 8, 2007)

Got one for my 360, and ima get transformers when i get paid. Here are my movies:

The Thing 
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas 
Sky Captian 
Serenity 
Dune 
12 Monkeys 
Army Of Darkness 
Mission Impossible 3 
King Kong *free with the player*


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 8, 2007)

honestly there is no difference between hd dvd and blu ray in quality so why pay for the dearer one

count me in id like to join and support hd dvd if i ever get a hd tv im buying the hddvd add on for my 360 its so cheap

as for storage who actually has a flaming hd format burner in their pc they cost hundreds hmmn as for gaming its none existent excpet on pishy gaystation 3


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 8, 2007)

effmaster said:


> Again who is good with Photoshop Im still a wee infant when it comes to using Photoshop



I'll see what I can cobble together!


----------



## effmaster (Dec 8, 2007)

SSXeon said:


> Got one for my 360, and ima get transformers when i get paid. Here are my movies:
> 
> The Thing
> Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
> ...



added


----------



## effmaster (Dec 8, 2007)

kieran_fletch said:


> honestly there is no difference between hd dvd and blu ray in quality so why pay for the dearer one
> 
> count me in id like to join and support hd dvd if i ever get a hd tv im buying the hddvd add on for my 360 its so cheap
> 
> as for storage who actually has a flaming hd format burner in their pc they cost hundreds hmmn as for gaming its none existent excpet on pishy gaystation 3



and so are you

Thank you for your support


----------



## effmaster (Dec 8, 2007)

THANK YOU SPANKENSTEIN


Im going to keep working on the front page to keep it looking prettier and as yoou can tell Ive already changed up a few things. I hope to do more tomorrow


----------



## RaZrShRp (Dec 8, 2007)

Im buying tomorrow so count me in


----------



## effmaster (Dec 8, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> Im buying tomorrow so count me in



youve been added and now I say good night to you all, I am bvery tired and ready to go to bed lol


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 8, 2007)

A quick submittal. Please be honest, I'd like for us to have the best banner! I just need someone to educate me as to how to make a glass reflection on it...


----------



## RaZrShRp (Dec 8, 2007)

I like.


----------



## RaZrShRp (Dec 8, 2007)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> A quick submittal. Please be honest, I'd like for us to have the best banner! I just need someone to educate me as to how to make a glass reflection on it...



I put it on my sig. I think it looks awesome


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 8, 2007)

I mean it guys, let me know what you would change. The project is still open so I can drop any picture in or change some fonts or layout. 

You tell me. I can drop any image into it for a custom job. I have couple of high-res photos of Otimus Prime and Bumblebee, "V" for Vendetta, Aeon Flux, etc...


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 8, 2007)

HD-dvd and blu ray have the same picture quaility. I like hd-dvd better though although blu-ray has more movies atm


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah, just like PS2 used to have "more" games than XBOX! More CRAP games!
And just like then, I still preferred to have a smaller selection of more enjoyable games/movies. Quality over quantity, I say.

Granted, both sides have released some stinkers that make you say, "Um, did this really need to get released in HD?" But to be fair, if your company's ultimate goal is to have the latest format, you're going to re-release everything. Just like I re-bought my VHS movies on DVD and so forth. If you liked a movie, you wanted to see it in it's most optimal way. 

For me, HD DVD is currently that way.


----------



## effmaster (Dec 8, 2007)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> I mean it guys, let me know what you would change. The project is still open so I can drop any picture in or change some fonts or layout.
> 
> You tell me. I can drop any image into it for a custom job. I have couple of high-res photos of Otimus Prime and Bumblebee, "V" for Vendetta, Aeon Flux, etc...



I like it though the eye needs a bit more color around it maybe and I will submit a picture that I have to you spankenstein that you might be able to copy parts off of it to  get the reflections of glass off of it. hang on I will have itt in just a minute


----------



## effmaster (Dec 8, 2007)

I cant seem to copy the banner you created into my first post Dr. Spankenstein. Ive seen it done in the Team Fortress 2 Clubhouse before but I dont know how they did it. Im trying to get it into my post like theirs without the little box saying "this image has been hosted by www.techpowerup.com" I dont want that. Any ideas?


Edit: never mind I finally got it to work right took some time and effort but I got it working now so yay


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 8, 2007)

effmaster,

I was looking for a way for it to look like a glass icon. Gives it a lot of depth. The example you gave, while a uber-cool screenshot, isn't quite what I'm looking for.

Here's a couple of different versions of the original for those looking for more color:


----------



## erocker (Dec 8, 2007)

effmaster, I will join, but I serve no alliegences with one format or another.  I will support this clubhouse, however I support neither blue-ray, hd-dvd, dvd, dvd-r, dvd-rw, cd, cd-r, and cd-rw.

The sig is freaking beautiful!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 8, 2007)

Whoa! What a lone wolf!

Pee-Wee: Dottie, there things about me you wouldn't understand...things you couldn't understand...THINGS YOUR SHOULDN'T UNDERSTAND!
              I'm a loner , Dottie. A rebel....

Come on aboard! We welcome you, good sir!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 8, 2007)

effmaster said:


> I cant seem to copy the banner you created into my first post Dr. Spankenstein. Ive seen it done in the Team Fortress 2 Clubhouse before but I dont know how they did it. Im trying to get it into my post like theirs without the little box saying "this image has been hosted by www.techpowerup.com" I dont want that. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Edit: never mind I finally got it to work right took some time and effort but I got it working now so yay



Damn, I was just about to reply...


----------



## effmaster (Dec 8, 2007)

erocker said:


> effmaster, I will join, but I serve no alliegences with one format or another.  I will support this clubhouse, however I support neither blue-ray, hd-dvd, dvd, dvd-r, dvd-rw, cd, cd-r, and cd-rw.
> 
> The sig is freaking beautiful!



Who do you support then out of curiosity lol

lol ok but can you buy the HD DVD version of a movie if you have a choice between HD DVD and Blu Ray?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 9, 2007)

Dont own, but support strongly. I want to see Sony fail. 

Sign me up.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 9, 2007)

Mwhahahahahah! That's the spirit!

It's not up to me, but I say "You're in!"

You've got moxie!


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 9, 2007)

I got me a xbox hd-dvd drive 

Just fyi for anyone with a harmony remote.

when you go to add the hd drive add it as dvd/microsoft/9Z5-00013 and it will find it.

I got 
Batman Begins
King Kong
Superman Returns


----------



## effmaster (Dec 9, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> I got me a xbox hd-dvd drive
> 
> Just fyi for anyone with a harmony remote.
> 
> ...


Awesome
What movies did you get for free or have you not done your 5 free HD DVD offer yet?


----------



## effmaster (Dec 9, 2007)

Ha ha I thought that this was really funny to look at guys:


----------



## effmaster (Dec 9, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Dont own, but support strongly. I want to see Sony fail.
> 
> Sign me up.



added welcome to the club m8


----------



## effmaster (Dec 9, 2007)

btw what do you all think of the pic I put in the first post with HD DVD being there in place of Wal Mart?

Do you think that it is in the right placement or that it needs to not be there at all? Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 9, 2007)

i like how hd dvd is an actual dvd and blu ray is what a hd type format disk

lots of support for hd dvd including Microsoft the father of *good* computing

why even have a ps3 i like my Nintendo DS better than a ps3 and im being serious besides its all a vicious circle Sony Laptops run a Microsoft OS contributing to Microsoft funds i dont get it Sony should stick to mp3 player and tv that they used to be good at untill the ipod came out and other lcd/plasma tvs became better


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 9, 2007)

effmaster said:


> Awesome
> What movies did you get for free or have you not done your 5 free HD DVD offer yet?



troy, charlie ad the chocolate factory, italian job, hulk, fire wall


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 10, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> I got me a xbox hd-dvd drive
> 
> Just fyi for anyone with a harmony remote.
> 
> ...



Congrats on the 360 HD DVD drive! I want one!

Also, thanks for the tip for the Harmony/HD drive. I don't know how I lived without this remote! (Well, I do. It went like this..."Honey, where'd the TV remote go!"  "Isn't it next to the remote for the receiver?" "No. I see it here with the XBOX, DVD and Media center remote. Where could it be?" Praise the baby Jesus that those days are over!

I quick FYI for anyone looking for an awesome HD DVD to check out. It's called "Hot Fuzz". A great Brit comedy about an over-achieving supercop from London who is forced to accept a new position in a rural town by his superior officers. Upon arrival, the new officer begins to round-up all manner of local offenders only to have the local Chief Inspector release them.
His new partner, Danny Butterman, is an uninspired Constable who longs for the police "action" as seen in his favorite movies-Bad Boys 2 and Point Break! The suspiscious nature of some current deaths leads our new Seargent to try and unravel the mystery behind this "eerily placid" and "frightfully laxed" community's propensity to write off every tragedy as and "accident" for the "Greater  Good".

What happens next is a delightful mockery of all modern "action cop" film that "tips it's hat" to Michael Bay while giving him a swift kick to the nuts!

Not just a razor-sharp witted and perfectly chorographed comedy, this is THE best High Definition transfer I have EVER seen. Period. 

Do yourself a favor and pick this one up for your collection! If you liked "Shawn of the Dead", this director's second outing (complete with Simon Peg and Nick Frost) is one you'll appreciate even more.

Cheers!


----------



## effmaster (Dec 10, 2007)

As our number of members grows I must remind everyone to please remind any buddies or fellow users here on TPU that you have that you think may join this clubhouse to join it. It will only further strengthen our numbers. The more HDDVD supporters here on TPU the better our voice (and our pocketbooks) will be heard by the internet and by the movie studios.

Also I must encourage you people out there that don't have HD DVD players as of yet to buy the HD DVD combo format of some of the Harry Potter movies when they come out this week. From what I hear the sales of thes HD movies along with the sales of HD players will be a selling point for them to consider the HD side that they think will win. Hopefully those 750,000 HD DVD owners will step up with their purchases too I might add.


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Dec 10, 2007)

open formats like HD-DVD always get my vote

down with blu-ray and for forcing this silly format on us sony.....its poo poo, and dont you remember betamax!?!?


----------



## effmaster (Dec 10, 2007)

cjoyce1980 said:


> open formats like HD-DVD always get my vote
> 
> down with blu-ray and for forcing this silly format on us sony.....its poo poo, and dont you remember betamax!?!?



You have been added cjoyce. ha ha

And btw I think Sony has already forgotten not only that but also the recent UMD movies for PSP. Seriously whens the last time some studio came out with a new movie for the PSP. Did Spider Man 3 even make it to the PSP format this time?


----------



## bassmasta (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll join! an hd-dvd player is on my 360 atm, only transformers tho


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 10, 2007)

has anyone got it working on the pc? i want to watch it on my pc but i dk what software i need. i got nero 8 with the hd-dvd/blu ray plugin and my system can run it so idk what to do next...anybody know?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 10, 2007)

^^CyberLink PowerDVD




effmaster said:


> As our number of members grows I must remind everyone to please remind any buddies or fellow users here on TPU that you have that you think may join this clubhouse to join it. It will only further strengthen our numbers. The more HDDVD supporters here on TPU the better our voice (and our pocketbooks) will be heard by the internet and by the movie studios.
> 
> Also I must encourage you people out there that don't have HD DVD players as of yet to buy the HD DVD combo format of some of the Harry Potter movies when they come out this week. From what I hear the sales of thes HD movies along with the sales of HD players will be a selling point for them to consider the HD side that they think will win. Hopefully those 750,000 HD DVD owners will step up with their purchases too I might add.




...or you could fly the banner in your sig.


----------



## effmaster (Dec 10, 2007)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> ^^CyberLink PowerDVD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww I guess I will have to get rid of the Screw the RIAA part in my thread since you can only have one picture in your sig at one time.

Also how would I place a link on the picture to bring the people over to the clubhouse thread?

Edit youve been added Bassmasta welcome to the clubhouse m8 cheers

Second Edit: Oh and freaksavior this should help out. i will PM it to you in case you dont see this immediately:
http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=325&type=expert&pid=3


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 10, 2007)

i gtg reformat my computer my raid array got screwed up some how  i had 600gb of stuff too!  

but after its done i'm gonna do that


----------



## effmaster (Dec 10, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> i gtg reformat my computer my raid array got screwed up some how  i had 600gb of stuff too!
> 
> but after its done i'm gonna do that



Were you able to retrieve or save anything from it at all?


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 10, 2007)

its weird. the array is shown to be destroyed but I am in windows right now, but it is REALLY slow but i need to reformat anyway. so yes, i am able to get some info off thanks god.

I need to keep me files in better order. i got movies scattered on the drive idk were some even are.


----------



## effmaster (Dec 10, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> its weird. the array is shown to be destroyed but I am in windows right now, but it is REALLY slow but i need to reformat anyway. so yes, i am able to get some info off thanks god.
> 
> I need to keep me files in better order. i got movies scattered on the drive idk were some even are.



Copy what movies youcan find to DVD'S (that is assuming their DVD quality and not HD quality since you only just got your HD DVD player:confused): If im right you can save and consolidate space right there. lol.  And then. What I would recommend though is to keep going through everything and moving the stuff you have already looked at into a said folder while still looking at everything else, if there is a virus, you may eventually come across the problem, (if its a software problem causing it that is) if its a hardware problem then I really have no idea.

Heck my portable Western Digital 120GB harddrive sometimes acts up on me and I will hear clicking sounds, then i will just put it in a different USB port and it will work fine, I figured there was something wrong with the port so I p[lugged in my 2GB USB 2.0 Flash drive and it worked. Go Figure lol.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 10, 2007)

eff,

We all shold be able to make the banner a hotlink for the thread. We would each need to first download the banner to our HDD then upload the picture for the sig, hightlight the picture, click "Hotlink" button and paste link to thread. 

I'll have to try later as I am off to work (3pm-11pm). Plus, I'm rebuilding my Desktop so I can dual-boot XP/Vista. Wish me luck!

(I had to take my sig down cuz it was to large (file size and/or image size). I'm gonna have to figure out how to keep it readable without compressing it too much. I'll standardize one that we can all use and report back later!

Cheers!


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 11, 2007)

for some reason the picture looks a little grainy on my monitor. it's 1920x1200 and a 8800gts and powerdvd ultra


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 11, 2007)

Have you noticed any scaling issues with different media: games, video files, photos?
What is your res set to output in the NVIDIA Control panel? Are you using DVI, VGA or HDMI out?
What movie are you watching?

PowerDVD also has a number of setting that can only be set before the movie is played. Have you looked through these?


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 11, 2007)

scaling? Nvidia shows 60hz @ 1920x1200 DVI-D, batman, superman


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 11, 2007)

Those sources are pretty clean.

By scaling, I mean that you are feeding the video card a 1920x1080i signal. You are asking the card to send your monitor it's native res of 1920x1200. So to keep the Aspec Ratio the same as the source material, there must be some scaling along the way. Could be the monitor or the card. Check NVIDIA control panel and see if "Stretch to fill" or "Do not scale" is checked. In you monitor's menu, look for settings for "Aspect ratio".

PowerDVD's Advance settings allow adjusting the aspect ratio 4:3 or 16:9, and the Display preference. There is also an HD DVD tab in the Configuration menu. Under Display Mode Preference you should check and make sure that "HD" option is checked, not "Downconvert to SD".

Here's a reference for you!


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 11, 2007)

hmm, ok.

this might be a dumb questions but why isn't this 1080p? or is it?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 11, 2007)

1080i. That's how they are mastered on the disc. You can have the output be 1080p if your monitor can show it.

How's the picture coming along?


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 11, 2007)

all three dvds say 1080p. 

I told it not to scale (or should i have it scale?) and to use nvidia pure hd decoder and it looks a little better. it bugs the crap out of me not getting full screen though and having black bars!!!

my 24" monitor is on 3" smaller than my hd tube tv lol and its a lot nicer


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 11, 2007)

You're right, my bad! They are mastered at 1080p 24FPS.

You are not going to get full screen on Batman Begins or Superman Returns as they were filmed in 2.40:1 ratio for a very expansive (read: EPIC) view. A ratio of 1.78:1 (16:9) would fill a HD display. "The Hulk", for instance is one.

You didn't specify if you checked the HD DVD tab in the Configuration menu. It could make a world of difference!

This explains it better than ANYWHERE!


----------



## effmaster (Dec 11, 2007)

Also let me guess Dr Spankenstein it was thermopylae who asked you to take it down or who took it down from your sig I will bet? lol oh well


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 11, 2007)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> You're right, my bad! They are mastered at 1080p 24FPS.
> 
> You are not going to get full screen on Batman Begins or Superman Returns as they were filmed in 2.40:1 ratio for a very expansive (read: EPIC) view. A ratio of 1.78:1 (16:9) would fill a HD display. "The Hulk", for instance is one.
> 
> ...



THe hd-dvd tab or the dvd tab? i have checked hd-dvd


----------



## effmaster (Dec 13, 2007)

Who else bought the Harry Potter and Order of The Phoenix on HD DVD?

I did and I just finished watching it at my neighbors house last bight lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 14, 2007)

Count me in 

I dont have an HD-DVD player (yet), but Im thinking of getting the HD add-on for the 360 soon


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 14, 2007)

Had to compress a bit, but this should be within the parameters for our banner.


----------



## effmaster (Dec 14, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Count me in
> 
> I dont have an HD-DVD player (yet), but Im thinking of getting the HD add-on for the 360 soon



You have been added Hookey.

Also Dr. Spankenstein I checked the resolution on the pic, it doesnt make sense to me why my computer says the resolution is bigger and yet the picture you hjust made looks smaller at 100% resolution compared to the original but oh well Im happy with it, heck look at Hookeys sig among many others, I really don't see the big deal and why they came so hard on us here.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry! I didn't read the "fine print"...500x100 or 19.5Kb (whichever is smaller). Well, I submitted a 500x83 banner that weighed 32Kb. So it got double compressed and it looks like HELL now. Give me another evening to balance the size/compression thang...


----------



## effmaster (Dec 15, 2007)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Sorry! I didn't read the "fine print"...500x100 or 19.5Kb (whichever is smaller). Well, I submitted a 500x83 banner that weighed 32Kb. So it got double compressed and it looks like HELL now. Give me another evening to balance the size/compression thang...



I say don't worry about it, the size was fine the way it was to start with imo, heck other peoples sigs have even larger pics than ours in there.


----------



## Dangle (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey dudes, effmaster invited me into the Red>Blu club.  I've made a quick signature banner - the size based off of the other banners I've seen from other clubs.  go ahead and use it if u want.  Also, let me know if it can be a bigger size.






Here is the link.
http://www.westonbuck.com/gearsofwar/hddvd.png


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 16, 2007)

Dangle said:


> Hey dudes, effmaster invited me into the Red>Blu club.  I've made a quick signature banner - the size based off of the other banners I've seen from other clubs.  go ahead and use it if u want.  Also, let me know if it can be a bigger size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its a little to small, i like it otherwise


----------



## effmaster (Dec 16, 2007)

Dangle said:


> Hey dudes, effmaster invited me into the Red>Blu club.  I've made a quick signature banner - the size based off of the other banners I've seen from other clubs.  go ahead and use it if u want.  Also, let me know if it can be a bigger size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Id say about three times the height and your good but the length is fine. otherwise awesome job, Spankenstein is in some competition now lol


----------



## Dangle (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok so there is no real limit to the size.  I'll spend some more time on it later to make it kooler!


----------



## Dangle (Dec 17, 2007)

ok, I made some better ones.





This one says, "Red>Blu".  I think it's the best because we wouldn't be in an HD DVD club if we weren't Blu-ray FTL.  But, it's possible people might flame us..

So... 

This one says, "The look and sound of perfect", which is the official slogan of HD DVD. 




 I dont' think the top one will be an issue and it best describes what this club is all about; but, if u want, we can go for the bottom one.

If u decide u want to use one of these as the main banner here are the links to add to your sig:
Red>Blu - http://www.westonbuck.com/gearsofwar/hddvd01.png
---
Official slogan - http://www.westonbuck.com/gearsofwar/hddvd02.png


----------



## effmaster (Dec 19, 2007)

Dangle said:


> ok, I made some better ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love it

The mods had better not have a problem with this sig like they did the first lol

Good going i love the Red>Blue thing Its just like in Red vs blue I always cheer for the red team even though the Blue team always seems to be in better shape the reds somehow always pull out an uprising lol  http://rvb.roosterteeth.com/home.php


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 19, 2007)

Has anybody watch Apollo 13 in hd?


----------



## effmaster (Dec 19, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> Has anybody watch Apollo 13 in hd?



No

I have not

Jow good is  it?

I have only bought 4 movies in the HD DVD format thus far (since I don't have an HD DVD player just yet)

Movies for me thus far:

1.) 300
2.) Batman Begins
3.) Gods & Generals
4.) and finally Harry Potter & the Order of the Phoenix


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 19, 2007)

I didn't like 300 so no thanks.
batman was my first purchase
Never even seen gods and generals
and don't care for harry pottter.

I asked for apollo 13 for chirstmas so i hope i get it because that should be AWESOME


----------



## effmaster (Dec 19, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> I didn't like 300 so no thanks.
> batman was my first purchase
> Never even seen gods and generals
> and don't care for harry pottter.
> ...



Gods and Generals was a movie here in the U.S.A that was an accurate basis of the early half of the American Civil War. I don't know how well you people in the U.K. know about this but it was a sad movie if you were a Southerner like me.   Don't read into that too much people I don't hate the North over the Sount I was just sad when Stonewall had to die.


----------



## Dangle (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's my collection:
Superman Returns
Troy
Planet Earth
The Last Samurai
The Departed
Slither <---- (lool)
Transformers
The Dirty Dozen
King Kong
Spartacus
Mission Impossible 3
The matrix 1
Teh matrix 2
Teh matrix 3


Unfortunately i have a few essential HD movies only published on blu-gay.  Namely, Apocalypto.  But believe me, if they were released on both formats, I'd only buy them on HD DVD!!!


----------



## effmaster (Dec 20, 2007)

Dangle said:


> Here's my collection:
> Superman Returns
> Troy
> Planet Earth
> ...



Sparticus is on HD DVD

Oooh I must get it ASAP.


----------



## Dangle (Dec 20, 2007)

Effmaster, you're the leader of the HD DVD club, but you don't have an HD DVD player?  You need to get on the ball.  And yea u gotta get sparticus, but ESPECIALLY, you need to get slither!


----------



## effmaster (Dec 20, 2007)

Dangle said:


> Effmaster, you're the leader of the HD DVD club, but you don't have an HD DVD player?  You need to get on the ball.  And yea u gotta get sparticus, but ESPECIALLY, you need to get slither!



Right now I have been watching them at my neigbors house on his HD DVD player (the Toshiba HD-XA1 (if i spelled it correctly)is totally awesome to watch HD DVD's in) Why bother when the only HD monitor that I have is my laptop. I mean sure I could buy one and connect it to my laptop but apparently you havent seen the mess of cords I have hanging around my desk right now.

Already have plans on when I will be buying one though. December 26th

In case you all have already forgotten CompUSA is starting to close down. And the one near me and Wareagle here in Huntsville is giving up to 20% off on everything, although their only giving 10% off of video games and consoles. ha ha, that means I can get the HD DVD player even cheaper there, and not to mention the fact that I can get an even deeper discount come the day after Christmas since thats when they said the prices would be the best with most of their stuff still in stock, not to mention the fact that all of their HDTV's are also 10% off as of right now with further discounts to come I heart you CompUSA we will always miss you as the greatest independent computer store that tried to stand up against Best Buy


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 20, 2007)

Count me in now. I have the Toshiba A3 and love it.


----------



## effmaster (Dec 20, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> Count me in now. I have the Toshiba A3 and love it.



Added

Welcome aboard the HD DVD Train SK-1


----------



## effmaster (Dec 20, 2007)

Dangle said:


> Unfortunately i have a few essential HD movies only published on blu-gay.  Namely, Apocalypto.  But believe me, if they were released on both formats, I'd only buy them on HD DVD!!!




How can we trust you

Also I must add that to quote another website on how well HD DVD has done as well as for us to celebrate 21 members here is a well thought out quote from this site: http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/the-state-of-hd-dvd/the-state-of-hd-dvd-330684.php

Heres the quote: "There's still some time before this whole thing shakes out, but because of the organization and proper planning of the HD DVD camp, Blu-ray no longer looks anything like the predestined victor that it once seemed."


----------



## Dangle (Dec 21, 2007)

Effmaster, doyou have an xbox360?  I use the HD DVD add on for mine.


----------



## effmaster (Dec 21, 2007)

Dangle said:


> Effmaster, doyou have an xbox360?  I use the HD DVD add on for mine.



Of course I have an xbox 360.  but Im waiting till December 26th to buy the HD DVD player add on


----------



## Dangle (Dec 21, 2007)

What's your XBL Gamertag?  Do you have CoD4?


----------



## effmaster (Dec 21, 2007)

Dangle said:


> What's your XBL Gamertag?  Do you have CoD4?



Its: "effmaster" but no quotation marks

Sadly my game library only consists of:
1.) Halo 3
2.) & Bioshock atm

I will be buying more stuff soon but for know Im being careful as to where my money goes since im having to make a bunch of payments right now (dont read into it too much right now) I still have money but its not like its coming out of a money machine anymore for now like it was before a bunch of $hit happened


----------



## Dangle (Dec 21, 2007)

Put halo3 on ebay, and buy a cod4 on ebay.


----------



## effmaster (Dec 21, 2007)

Dangle said:


> Put halo3 on ebay, and buy a cod4 on ebay.



Whats the point if I have no TV since I had to sell it to get some cash $$$$$$ to pay a lady. 

Besides I really enjoy Halo 3
COD4 sucks for me. They really dissapointed me when I rented it and found that the multiplayer maps were directly ripped off fromthe campaign.

At least in Halo 3 what few maps that they based off of the campaign they were not even close to being exactly from the campaign. Some of them were only inspired by the campaign and that was it.


----------



## Dangle (Dec 21, 2007)

COD4 is awesome - but you have to be a highly competent and skilled FPS player to enjoy it.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 21, 2007)

@ dangle

Could you make a sig for the xbox 360 clubhouse and the hd-dvd one? it kinda makes sense to me since i use the 360 hd-dvd drive


----------



## effmaster (Dec 21, 2007)

Dangle said:


> COD4 is awesome - but you have to be a highly competent and skilled FPS player to enjoy it.



I enjoyed COD and COD2 but I made myself a resolution that if they did the same thing with multiplayer maps again in COD4 then I wasnt buying it. Its a great game don't get me wrong , but I refuse to pay for a game where the developers were lazy on the multiplayer


----------



## Dangle (Dec 21, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> @ dangle
> 
> Could you make a sig for the xbox 360 clubhouse and the hd-dvd one? it kinda makes sense to me since i use the 360 hd-dvd drive


Are you asking me to make a new sig image for the Xbox360 clubhouse?  I can if u want.


----------



## Dangle (Dec 21, 2007)

[





effmaster said:


> I enjoyed COD and COD2 but I made myself a resolution that if they did the same thing with multiplayer maps again in COD4 then I wasnt buying it. Its a great game don't get me wrong , but I refuse to pay for a game where the developers were lazy on the multiplayer



CoD4 is awesome.  I haven't played the single player so I wouldn't know.  And trust me, Infinity Ward is not a lazy company.  You want to talk about lazy....  look at Bunjie.  They have some of the worst physics and character animation I've ever seen - especially for how much money the game makes.  Anyway, If u don't want to get CoD4 that's cool, but U should get ORange box so we can play TF2! That game is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO COOL!.


----------



## effmaster (Dec 22, 2007)

Dangle said:


> [
> 
> CoD4 is awesome.  I haven't played the single player so I wouldn't know.  And trust me, Infinity Ward is not a lazy company.  You want to talk about lazy....  look at Bunjie.  They have some of the worst physics and character animation I've ever seen - especially for how much money the game makes.  Anyway, If u don't want to get CoD4 that's cool, but U should get ORange box so we can play TF2! That game is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO COOL!.



Stop pressuring me into buying certain games already. The animatrion and Physics from Bungie were nice. Maybe just an addon but still nice. And furthermore. Lazy is what Infinity Ward is if it can't even come up with fresh new ideas for maps, rather than resorting to ripping maps out of the campaign.


----------



## Dangle (Dec 22, 2007)

lol. ok.  I'll add u to my friends list.


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Our clubhouse is getting torn down by Blu-Ray and the movie studios,...


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 12, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> Our clubhouse is getting torn down by Blu-Ray and the movie studios,...



i agree!!! sadly, i think blu-ray is going to win this.


----------



## Dangle (Jan 13, 2008)

Toshiba should have bit the bullet and released their drive for $200 from the start.  Sure they'd have lost tons of money to begin with, but it would have all been payed back if HD DVD became the standard.  Idiots...  Now that BluRay won, they're going to make none of the money back.  I'll not buy any Blu-ray movies.  I'll just rent on netflix and download.


----------



## department76 (Jan 13, 2008)

count me in!  i am the proud owner of a toshiba HD-A2 that i view on my 32" lcd and listen with my denon avr.


----------



## effmaster (Jan 13, 2008)

department76 said:


> count me in!  i am the proud owner of a toshiba HD-A2 that i view on my 32" lcd and listen with my denon avr.



You have been added
But whats the point nowshadedshu 

Unless Warner or some other Movie studio decides to switch allegiances from Blu Ray to HD DVD then this war will be over very soon. I will always support HD DVD just because it was already a set standard that had everything from the start that Blu Ray is still struggling to get to work on their discs. (I.E. PiP) 


We all need to make our voices be heard people If we want to have HD DVD to still win then we need to show warner that we just werent buying alot of their HD DVD's who knows. If all 750,000 plus HD DVD owners out there buy 1 warner HD DVD this week or the next or whenever the next HD DVD release Warner makes before they finally go exclusive, then they just may tchange their minds. Come on people we cant lie around and just watrch this format war. We need to start buying more HD DVD's than what we already have been. Because Im willing to bet that its the DVD sales from Harry Potter that gave Warner its decision. Not enough HD DVD owners bought the movie. I dont blame them either. I think Warner made an unfair assesment on the Harry Potter movie by not thinking about the fact that maybe not everyone wanted to buy it, since its not the type of movie theywanted to buy. Look at the HD DVD sales that Transformers had. They had 190,000 at the start sold out. 

Sorry for the rant but I feel semi-responsible since I created this thread. 

I dont think we can admit defeat yet, but if we dont start buying HD DVD's soon then no film studio will keep supporting us. 

And should HD DVD lose this format war then I apologize to any member of this clubhouse that we may have converted to the wrong side. I simply supported HD DVD because of its low price, better features and the promise that even if it failed then the other side of the HD DVD's could still be used as a DVD. That much I really liked about it. Plus Microsoft supported the format and still does to this day.

And yes Dangle I have already gotten my HD DVD player i actually had already bought it before Warner had made its announcementshadedshu I bought it on December 31st from CompUSA with it being 20% off the HD DVD player there. As A side note CompUSA is selling xbox 360s and PS3's for 15% off last I checked since they are going out of business, just in case theres anyone here looking for a 360 or HD DVD player for even cheaper.

Again I just want to apologize to all of the members of this clubhouse in the even that I ended up steering them in the wrong way, I am truthfully sorry. This hurts me greatly:shadedshu


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 13, 2008)

You owe noone an apology! This thread was for owners to talk about and promote the HD DVD format. This is what we were able to do in this thread you were so kind and dedicated enough to maintain.

Even though I like Sony products (in general), I am not a fan of their proprietary formats they are constantly pushing on consumers.

I think the reason they are going in "both barrels blazin'" is because they are aware that true consumers of electronics are fully aware of their track record (Betamax, Mini Disc(ATRAC compression), UMD and finally Blu-ray. Losing the HD format war would be the nail in the coffin for them. They have squandered hundreds of millions of dollars to make sure they don't lose this one. I would forsee a bankruptcy if the current format failed. They have literally "bet the farm" on Blu-ray via it's sole affordable transport: the PS3.

This is getting to be like a sumo match, one little shift of leverage and the whole battle changes. I was sure the DreamWorks thing would have sealed the deal fro HD DVD. How quickly the tide turns.

I won't give up either. Heck, I guess I'll be able to scoop up all the titles on the cheap!

So again, chin up, no apologies. The last shot has not been fired.


----------



## Dangle (Jan 14, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Even though I like Sony products (in general).


Have you seen the latest James Bond movie?  It's a 2 hour Sony commercial.

-At one point in the movie, someone has to record a surveillance onto a BluRay disc.  He picks up the BD-rom and tilts it towards the camera for a second or two while the camera focuses on "Sony BD-R Blu-Ray disc".

-Every Laptop PC in there is a VAIO which sports the huge VAIO logo on the back - as if james bond would be using something as lame as a vaio.

-Then at one point his chick is going to take a picture with her digi cam.  The camera focuses close-up on the front of the camera "SONY CYBERSHOT".

I'm getting kinda fed up with Sony.  Their PS3 is a piece of garbage with no good games.  I spent over a thousand dollars buying 2 ps3s but I have no games for it.  I'm going to keep away from sony products as much as I can.  I'll just rent all my High Def movies.  No need to buy them.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 14, 2008)

they are just supporting other hd formats to let the consumer decide what they want

there is the argument that blu ray has more space but this isnt valid when talking about movies because video if converted in the same type should be about the same

i think that you can say that blu ray has more extras on it but they dont usually pout that much to warrant a blu ray disk


if i get a hd tv ill get the hd dvd addon for xbox 360 a bonus is that i can use it on my PC i would only use hd dvd for movies coz its not used for games or storage much

its just consumer choice tho in the end i think sony shouldnt force its format on the consumer

btw microsoft didnt create HD DVD it just supports it


----------



## effmaster (Jan 15, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> btw microsoft didnt create HD DVD it just supports it




Exactly they are the ones that created the HDi technology and that pissed microsoft off when the Blu Ray group decided to use BD Java over Microsofts HDi technology Can you blame them for being upset?  Not to mention the fact that Microsoft created I beleive the H.264 codec did it not? Either way Microsofts making money. But im just glad that they support HD DVD


----------



## mak247 (Jan 15, 2008)

Im a huge supporter of HD DVD but dont own it. so to show my support i have gone ahead and purchased a HD DVD EP30 for £179.99 from amazon.co.uk.

it comes with 7 free movies and i can see a further 9 HD DVD movies i shall be buying this week from the 3 for 2 amazon offer.


----------



## effmaster (Jan 16, 2008)

mak247 said:


> Im a huge supporter of HD DVD but dont own it. so to show my support i have gone ahead and purchased a HD DVD EP30 for £179.99 from amazon.co.uk.
> 
> it comes with 7 free movies and i can see a further 9 HD DVD movies i shall be buying this week from the 3 for 2 amazon offer.



congratulations you have been added as well mak


----------



## effmaster (Jan 16, 2008)

I strongly recommend that everyone that I PMed also sign this petition as well
I have already signed it as well. If anyone knows of any other ones for HD DVD please PPM me or post it on this thread. Right now im done for the night with looking to get HD DVD supporters to group together. Its been a rather long day for me. Good night all

http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?SAVEHDD

Currently there are 5438 signees at the time of this posting


Edit also there is this other petition for anyone i may not have pmed that helps HD DVD:
http://www.hdnowonline.com/Join.html


----------



## Dangle (Jan 16, 2008)

effmaster, none of these petition sites will do anything to save HD DVD.  $$$ only money will pursuade movie companies to pick the REAL format.


----------



## effmaster (Jan 16, 2008)

Dangle said:


> effmaster, none of these petition sites will do anything to save HD DVD.  $$$ only money will pursuade movie companies to pick the REAL format.



You dont beleive in the phrase "consumers should always be the ones to make the choice"?

Well now that I look back at your sttement you could very well be right. but i desist im done for the night. But it did take sony Half a BILLION dollars to secure Warner Brothers and anothe Half billion to secure Fox from what I have read.


----------



## gtc954 (Jan 16, 2008)

*I love my HD-DVD*

I purchased my Toshiba A-30 because it is the best machine with the best features. I do not want to get stuck with "profiles" and obsolete machinery.

Also anything Sony touches is tainted. They always come out with something to throw a monkey wrench into everything and it is half-ass and does not work with anything else.

Look at the new wireless USB that is coming out. Sure enough Sony comes out with its own version and it is sub-standard just to start another format war. It is not compatable with wireless USB. 

Warner should be so ashamed of themselves with what they did sticking a knife into the back of 1 million people who bought an HD-DVD and many like myself whose decision was based on Warners claims to back the format. They rejected the very consumers who they want now to switch formats to a substandard version and repurchase their movies...never. To purchase players that are profile 1.0 and movies made for 1.1 will not allow acess to all the extras and then later on profile 2.0 which also will not work if you happen to repurchase a new bluray 1.1. When will that fiasco every ed and whose pockets are we linning buying all those machines. People you really cannot be that much like lemmings?

I would wait for downloadable HD first. In the mean time everyone buy as many movies as you can to show them we have the power to make the superior format the only format.

Thank you,


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 16, 2008)

I stopped buying BR for a while now and don't plan on going back, period.  I haven't been satisfied...
5th Element
POTC:COBP which I believe can be exchanged now 
Total Recall
Scary Movie
Spiderman 1
Spiderman 2 
etc, etc

Besides the fact that to date, profile 1.1 players cannot produce sound for both PiP and the movie at the same time.  It's either one or the other, even though you can have PiP on the screen.  I haven't heard news about profile 1.1 movies yet (Resident Evil and SunShine).  

If you go with BR you will have to pick between a few different sticker'd titles:
No sticker = I assume you can use any BR player
Bonus View = Profile 1.1
BD Live = Profile 2.0



> Blu-ray may have taken a commanding lead in the next-generation format war, but the group has a big problem looming: early supporters of the format will be left out in the cold when the Blu-ray Disc Association introduces BD Profile 2.0
> 
> Unlike HD DVD, which mandated features such as local storage, a second video and audio decoder for picture-in-picture, and a network connection from the very beginning, the companies behind Blu-ray took a different approach. Initial hardware players lacked these capabilities in order to keep costs down.
> 
> ...



Source


So far, all the movies I have for DVD and HD DVD have been fine, no complaints, no problems.  And that's to "just watch the movie".  I do enjoy the added bonuses that come with HD DVD and the way the movie menu is setup I have to get use to as you can pop it up during the movie itself, not exit the movie and go to the menu screen among other nice features like web content, etc.  To me simply adds value to paying a premium to watch a HDM.


----------



## department76 (Jan 16, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I stopped buying BR for a while now and don't plan on going back, period.  They have a questionable releases:
> 5th Element
> POTC:COBP which I believe can be exchanged now
> Total Recall
> ...





shocking.  after reading that, it would seems as though any BR supporter would have to be either ignorant to their hardwares underdevelopement and/or revision (1.0, 1.1, 2.0, w/e) or have deep enough pockets to not care.  

then consider i got my HD-A2 for exactly *$100* with 5 free titles, and my player already supports internet enabled content, TrueHD decoding, etc which to my understanding not all BR players do, even for three or four times what i paid for my HDDVD player..

wow.


----------



## effmaster (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.tvshowsondvd.com/news/Site-News-More-Hi-Def-Decisions/8765

The BBC still supports both formats

And you have been added gtc954 as well as you EastCoastHandle


----------



## effmaster (Jan 16, 2008)

Also great post EastcoastHandle. 

IT seems rather foolish to me that Blu Ray would blame HD DVD for their own mistakes, thats just plain idiocy and self denial right there.


BTW what kind of HD DVD player do you have?

Dont forget to vote either on: www.youchoose.net everybody


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 16, 2008)

department76 said:


> shocking.  after reading that, it would seems as though any BR supporter would have to be either ignorant to their hardwares underdevelopement and/or revision (1.0, 1.1, 2.0, w/e) or have deep enough pockets to not care.
> 
> then consider i got my HD-A2 for exactly *$100* with 5 free titles, and my player already supports internet enabled content, TrueHD decoding, etc which to my understanding not all BR players do, even for three or four times what i paid for my HDDVD player..
> 
> wow.



But wait, there's more.  Do you want to know what they demonstrated at CES08 for profile 2.0?  Wait for it...wait for it...



> I went from the Sony booth where they were tooting BD Live and the still unscheduled 2.0 profile (in some cases with the Godzilla director there to show it off himself). And when you get to the their actual demo of BD live what was the big, great feature (really the ONLY feature they had to show)? A *downloadable Godzilla ring tone for your cell phone*! Are you kidding? Apparently not. It was really depressing. And I pushed the reps on the details but they had very little else they could offer. I was hoping for “this is just the tip of the iceberg and here are some of the other great things it will do” but all they could show was “and here is where you could register the disc online or join an email list, etc. Really, really lame… And *the interface still looked terrible. And it totally removed you from the movie – all the content was its own screens that froze the movie and dropped the sound. I asked if they would have BD Live features that were able to play WITH the movie and were integrated to its time code and they said nothing currently was in the works, “but anything is possible.” They didn’t seem to “get it” at all*. (Oh, they also showed how they would be able to update the trailers you see with a film over time, as if this was a great feature for consumers! I couldn’t help but point out that they can’t manage to get more than a token set of trailers on the PS Networks so I’m not holding my breadth on this…)


Source


----------



## effmaster (Jan 16, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> But wait, there's more.  Do you want to know what they demonstrated at CES08 for profile 2.0?  Wait for it...wait for it...
> 
> 
> Source



LOL that GODZILLA part reminds me of that Jeff Dunham joke with Peanut


----------



## regeya (Jan 16, 2008)

*Count me in.*

Joined your forums just to say "count me in."

I really didn't give a rip one way or another--the main reason I bought an HD set and HD DVD player is because a lightning strike (and faulty power bar) forced my hand--but the smug bastards stroking their chins after the Warner announcement have got me Irish up.  You know, the ones who're so desperate for me to feel so incredibly stupid for buying what is essentially a fantastic DVD player for less than the price of a fantastic DVD player, with the additional bonus of HD content included.

Plus everything I've seen makes me think that now's not the time to buy into Blu.  Maybe next Christmas, unless Toshiba and Co. manage to pull off the impossible and turn things around.  I think not, but hey, both combined take up a lot less than 5% of the movie market, so despite only 30% of studios supporting it, HD DVD still has a wide open field...

At least I don't feel the absolute need to run out and buy a $400 Blu unit (or an entry-level PS3 at the same price) just to get HD content, only to realize it's not 100% compatible with movies that'll come out *this year.*  Yes, I know, I know; I'd only miss out on the lame BD Live content.  But that's still "crippled" in my book, and I'll not have a crippled player in my house right now, thanks.  At least my HD DVD player is fully functional.


----------



## effmaster (Jan 16, 2008)

Just added you regeya


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2008)

i'm not sure what format to support. neither of them are cheap here in aus for a ROM drive in a PC, set top boxes are basically impossible to find... and although HD-DVD was my initial choice, only blu ray titles are showing up in stores around here.

I guess i'm for HD-DVD, but i think we've already lost.


----------



## dan82 (Jan 16, 2008)

yeah very true ...a big difference on the picture quality...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 16, 2008)

dan82 said:


> yeah very true ...a big difference on the picture quality...



which movie?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 16, 2008)

I am Legend is still scheduled for release on HD-DVD
source


----------



## regeya (Jan 17, 2008)

Mussels said:


> I guess i'm for HD-DVD, but i think we've already lost.



Afraid you're right.  I don't know if Toshiba totally dropped the ball here in the U.S. but it wasn't until AFTER the Warner Bros. announcement that I started seeing equal numbers of HD DVD titles and I didn't even see a demo set until this month at any of the local electronics places.

Ultimately I'm sure it'll be a good thing; I'm not overly fond of some of Sony's business practices but I do have a number of items from them in my house, and some of the tech decisions they made on Blu can lead to a better format.  Ultimately.  I'm taking a "wait and see" attitude toward Blu.

Heck, until the HD DVD price drop, I hadn't even considered buying one.  Now that I did, I keep thinking, "Why haven't we heard MORE about these things???"  I know the Blu fanboys keep going on about the storage capacity but, within limits, that's only one factor.  The few Blu titles I have seen have looked terrible, just the opposite of what I would have expected.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 17, 2008)

regeya said:


> Afraid you're right.  I don't know if Toshiba totally dropped the ball here in the U.S. but it wasn't until AFTER the Warner Bros. announcement that I started seeing equal numbers of HD DVD titles and I didn't even see a demo set until this month at any of the local electronics places.
> 
> Ultimately I'm sure it'll be a good thing; I'm not overly fond of some of Sony's business practices but I do have a number of items from them in my house, and some of the tech decisions they made on Blu can lead to a better format.  Ultimately.  I'm taking a "wait and see" attitude toward Blu.
> 
> Heck, until the HD DVD price drop, I hadn't even considered buying one.  Now that I did, I keep thinking, "Why haven't we heard MORE about these things???"  I know the Blu fanboys keep going on about the storage capacity but, within limits, that's only one factor.  The few Blu titles I have seen have looked terrible, just the opposite of what I would have expected.


The bad looking Blu titles has nothing to do with the format itself. There's horrid looking HD DVD titles as well. It's the codec used that makes them look like ass. I can almost guaranty the ones you saw were Mpeg2 encodes. These studios need to quit being lazy and encode everything in H.264 or VC-1. Much better quality for the same space used, regardless of format. That also makes the argument that Bluray is better because of more storage meaningless. H.264 and VC-1 encoded movies can't exploit the full storage of a dual layer HD DVD, let alone a DL Bluray disk. As far as movie quality is concerned, they are both 100% equal. As far as business practices, HD DVD is miles ahead.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2008)

H.264 is sex  i got me the coreAVC codec recently, and managed to watch full 720P media on a 2GHz celeron  smooth with 1-2 stutters, but otherwise peachy. Anyone with less than that, cant call it a media PC anyway


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 17, 2008)

Wile E said:


> The bad looking Blu titles has nothing to do with the format itself. There's horrid looking HD DVD titles as well. It's the codec used that makes them look like ass. I can almost guaranty the ones you saw were Mpeg2 encodes. These studios need to quit being lazy and encode everything in H.264 or VC-1. Much better quality for the same space used, regardless of format. That also makes the argument that Bluray is better because of more storage meaningless. H.264 and VC-1 encoded movies can't exploit the full storage of a dual layer HD DVD, let alone a DL Bluray disk. As far as movie quality is concerned, they are both 100% equal. As far as business practices, HD DVD is miles ahead.



The codec can play a role but one must not forget how the movie was transfered.  Take a look at the list I provided earlier.  You will see that some are mpeg2 while others are AVC.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 17, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> The codec can play a role but one must not forget how the movie was transfered.  Take a look at the list I provided earlier.  You will see that some are mpeg2 while others are AVC.


Yeah, but this is not a phenomenon limited to only Bluray. HD DVD can be just as easily effected by this. In this case, the problem with SM1 for example, comes from having a crappy source to work with. It has nothing to do with the disc format. In fact, after reviewing all of your links that deal with image quality, none of them are because of the Bluray format, and can be blamed directly on the company encoding them.

Dig around a little more, and you'll find HD DVD titles guilty of these problems as well.

And the 5th Element link is a good example of how mpeg2 is a piss poor HD codec.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again, as far as potential movie quality, both HD DVD and Bluray are 100% equal, when encoded properly. Take any movie that's encoded properly, and available in both formats, and compare them side by side. They are identical.

That speaks nothing of business practices tho. lol.


----------



## effmaster (Jan 17, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, but this is not a phenomenon limited to only Bluray. HD DVD can be just as easily effected by this. In this case, the problem with SM1 for example, comes from having a crappy source to work with. It has nothing to do with the disc format. In fact, after reviewing all of your links that deal with image quality, none of them are because of the Bluray format, and can be blamed directly on the company encoding them.
> 
> Dig around a little more, and you'll find HD DVD titles guilty of these problems as well.
> 
> ...




I think that the whole codec thing is kinda ridiculous and almost think that HD DVD should have decided that there could only be one type of codec for the HD DVD movies. This would have greatly helped with the quality of the HD DVD movies provided that the required codec was something like H.264. This would have greatly resolved the Picture quality issues at least for HD DVD


----------



## halcyon68 (Jan 17, 2008)

effmaster said:


> ALREADY 26 PEOPLE HAVE CONFIRMED THEIR HD DVD Support​
> The only requirement is that you cant support both formats or Blu Ray (We need a format winner already people). If you wanna support blu ray create a Blu Ray clubhouse then because Im certainly not going to lol.
> 
> Just state that you support HD DVD and i will put you on the list
> ...


c


----------



## halcyon68 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Hd Dvd*

Definitley count me in, hd dvd all the way!


----------



## effmaster (Jan 17, 2008)

halcyon68 said:


> Definitley count me in, hd dvd all the way!



Ok halcyon Ive added mussels as well as you to the list. Welcome to the HD DVD clubhouse. If you know of anyone else that supports HD DVD do invite them to join the clubhouse everyone. The more members this clubhouse has the stronger our voice will be heard.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 17, 2008)

effmaster said:


> I think that the whole codec thing is kinda ridiculous and almost think that HD DVD should have decided that there could only be one type of codec for the HD DVD movies. This would have greatly helped with the quality of the HD DVD movies provided that the required codec was something like H.264. This would have greatly resolved the Picture quality issues at least for HD DVD


I completely agree with you. That would've resolved picture issues all the way around for both formats. Well, except for those cases where the master they use to encode from was crappy. Nothing can help those movies except maybe a full remaster.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2008)

i've been watching anime all day in 720p. damn its sweet.

yes its not HD-DVD here, but look this way - currently on DVD we get 2-3 eps of a series per disk, with HD we can get a lot more, at DVD quality half a series could fit on one disk!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 18, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i've been watching anime all day in 720p. damn its sweet.
> 
> yes its not HD-DVD here, but look this way - currently on DVD we get 2-3 eps of a series per disk, with HD we can get a lot more, at DVD quality half a series could fit on one disk!



What anime?!?!?!? GITS is the only thing I've really seen around on HD of some kind.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 19, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, but this is not a phenomenon limited to only Bluray. HD DVD can be just as easily effected by this. In this case, the problem with SM1 for example, comes from having a crappy source to work with. It has nothing to do with the disc format. In fact, after reviewing all of your links that deal with image quality, none of them are because of the Bluray format, and can be blamed directly on the company encoding them.
> 
> Dig around a little more, and you'll find HD DVD titles guilty of these problems as well.
> 
> ...



Lets not confuse with why I posted those examples.  I didn't say nor imply any codec problems in that post.  I simply got tired of having to look for additional information before buying a BR title do to some of the problems I've experienced (hence the links I posted).  The movies I purchased on both DVD and HD-DVD I have not had a single issue.  Regardless of the reason I pay a higher premium buying a BR player then I did with HD and the level of movies that I want to watch are questionable.  

Digging a little deeper "is" what I did and realized that I was not alone. Ultimately, I am no longer buying BR titles and I stand by that decision.  As you can see BR/HD movies are not always 100% equal.  However, there are accusations were the movie comes from the same stuido (IE: Warner) that use the same methods for both formats.  In those cases they are 100% equal.  But other then that it's not always the case.


----------



## effmaster (Jan 19, 2008)

Woot!!!
http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?SAVEHDD
Approximately over 6000 people have signed the petition, keep it up everyone. Dont let Warner think that we are a dead format. AGo out and buy you some WB HD DVD movies. And I encourage everyone to make a stand behind the WB HD DVD movie release I am Legend when it comes out this April. We need to show WB that HD DVD owners are still out there and are hungry for more HD DVD movies from them. If that cant change WB's mind from a consumer standpoint then this war will then be decided if WB is suddenly offered a gross amount of $$ from someone else on the HD DVD side.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll throw down my support!

Thanks to eff for linking me back over here - I hadn't checked this thread since it was kicked off and y'all were still wanting people to own hardware.

<edit> I went and signed the peti, too.  

TBH, my biggest gripe:  *Blu Ray* = *SONY* = *rootkits* <~ need I say anything else?


----------



## Water Drop (Jan 27, 2008)

I fully support HD-DVD.  It offers video quality equal and/or better than Blu-Ray.  It also uses less copy protection, and is a much more affordable format.  With the current prices of HD-DVD players under $200, its a steal.  It's the superior format backed by the superior companies.  

HD-DVD


----------



## effmaster (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok imperialreign and water drop you have both been added


----------



## effmaster (Jan 28, 2008)

Also another excellent personal note is that my family has finally decided to purchase an HDTV (A plasma to be exact) And I can now watch my HD DVD movies on my 360 add on in my living room rather than on my laptop. YAY!!! no more small screens to view on


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2008)

effmaster said:


> Also another excellent personal note is that my family has finally decided to purchase an HDTV (A plasma to be exact) And I can now watch my HD DVD movies on my 360 add on in my living room rather than on my laptop. YAY!!! no more small screens to view on



isnt plasma the one that static images kill?
Logos (such as a TV network) that are static in the corner burn into the screen, therefore HUD's and other static images in games do the same?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 28, 2008)

nearly 30,000 petitions in support of HD-DVD

Anyone have any idea of how to send this to warner?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> nearly 30,000 petitions in support of HD-DVD
> 
> Anyone have any idea of how to send this to warner?



go fax it to them. in its entirety.


----------



## effmaster (Jan 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> go fax it to them. in its entirety.



God thats alot of trees that we would be killing in the process lol


----------



## effmaster (Jan 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> isnt plasma the one that static images kill?
> Logos (such as a TV network) that are static in the corner burn into the screen, therefore HUD's and other static images in games do the same?



Yeah I tried to convince them that Plasma wasnt the way to go but no parent ever listens to their childs knowledge no matter how smart they are (well the do listen sometimes but is a rarity)

LCD was the better way to go but hey you cant convince people who say look it has better colors and has a lower price tag ($900).

note this was a steal considering that its made by Panasonic though but I still hate the plasma Ill make sure I get a burn in effect somehow just so I can prove them wrong for not listening to me.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2008)

effmaster said:


> God thats alot of trees that we would be killing in the process lol



yeah but a huge amount of spammed paper is the only way to get a companies attention. you think a bigwig will notice a spam email that can be deleted? he'll notice a gigantic mound of paper in the hallway.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 28, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> nearly 30,000 petitions in support of HD-DVD
> 
> Anyone have any idea of how to send this to warner?




fax them a page of signatures a day plus all previous faxed pages until people stop signing the petition - day one: 1; day two: 1 + 1; day three: 2 + 1; day four: 3 + 1; etc


----------



## effmaster (Jan 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> yeah but a huge amount of spammed paper is the only way to get a companies attention. you think a bigwig will notice a spam email that can be deleted? he'll notice a gigantic mound of paper in the hallway.



Yeah!

Just like with CBS receiving 20 tons of peanuts delivered to them after they had originally decided to end Jericho ( I loved that show and still do).They decided to put it back up after all, this February actually lol


----------



## effmaster (Jan 28, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> fax them a page of signatures a day plus all previous faxed pages until people stop signing the petition - day one: 1; day two: 1 + 1; day three: 2 + 1; day four: 3 + 1; etc



Anyone know the addres We can put a Stamp on the letters to?


----------



## effmaster (Jan 28, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> nearly 30,000 petitions in support of HD-DVD
> 
> Anyone have any idea of how to send this to warner?



Actually like imperialreign said everyone needs to mail (physically not email mind you) Warner a letter with one page of the signatures. Then the next day send two pages with the signatures including the first page. If we all do this at the same time we can succeed. Im serious about this whats $20 or $30 total in stamp costs?lol Just one HD DVD movie thats all.

Although do keep buying HD DVD's everyone. Or else Warner will find this all to be pointless if there isnt still a market for HD DVD

Edit: Never mind about whats the address for WB I found it:  http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_Address_of_Warner_Brothers

Warner Bros. Entertainment, Inc. 
(818) 977 - 7900 
4000 Warner Boulevard 
Burbank, California 
9152


----------



## Shizelbs (Jan 31, 2008)

All I have is the lowly 360 add on player.  I own more BluRay discs than HD, but I'm sure as hell not just picking one format.


----------



## Dangle (Jan 31, 2008)

How is HD DVD doing these days? Anybody know how they have responded to everyone going BD exclusive?


----------



## effmaster (Feb 4, 2008)

Dangle said:


> How is HD DVD doing these days? Anybody know how they have responded to everyone going BD exclusive?



Things are currently going as they weere originally planned from what I have heaed at least.
http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?SAVEHDD
Hooray almost 32,000 signatures so far. Everyone start sending letters in the mail to Warner with the list of petitioners who signed the petition to save HD DVD


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 4, 2008)

I still haven't got my hd-dvd's from the hd-dvd purchase.


----------



## effmaster (Feb 4, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> I still haven't got my hd-dvd's from the hd-dvd purchase.



How long did the fill out sheet say it would take again? I already got rid of mine


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 4, 2008)

umm about a week after i got it.


----------



## effmaster (Feb 5, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> umm about a week after i got it.



I seriously dont know what to tell you then sorry


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 5, 2008)

i bought it december 8th....oh well.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi, sorry I hadn't joined before, effmaster I read your PM, hadn't noticed it in my inbox 

Well, technically, I don't know if I can join this club, as for the moment I have and HD-DVD player, but I intend to get a blu-ray player also as soon as sony releases their revised PS3, but I hope I can still join your club 

Currently, this is my HD-DVD/Xbox 360 setup:

Phillips 47" 1080p LCD HDTV
Xbox 360 Elite with HD-DVD add on drive
Sony 5.1 Surround Home Theater












Hope you guys let me join the club


----------



## effmaster (Feb 8, 2008)

15th Warlock said:


> Hi, sorry I hadn't joined before, effmaster I read your PM, hadn't noticed it in my inbox
> 
> Well, technically, I don't know if I can join this club, as for the moment I have and HD-DVD player, but I intend to get a blu-ray player also as soon as sony releases their revised PS3, but I hope I can still join your club
> 
> ...



I dont see why not matey, just try to buy HD DVD versions of a movie over a Blu ray format whenever possible for as long as you can. I dont think that that is asking too much is it?
Excellent setup btw. Im jealous

You have been added matey


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 8, 2008)

effmaster said:


> I dont see why not matey, just try to buy HD DVD versions of a movie over a Blu ray format whenever possible for as long as you can. I dont think that that is asking too much is it?
> Excellent setup btw. Im jealous
> 
> You have been added matey



Thank you effmaster  

For now I have mostly bought HD-DVD exclusives, like the Ultimate Matrix Collection, Transformers and the Bourne trilogy, but will try and get more HD-DVD versions, as so far I haven't seen a difference in quality that would compel me to get a BD version, plus, most of the time, HD-DVD releases include the DVD version of the movie on the other side of the disk, so I can enjoy my movies on my laptop, PC, or any other DVD player.

I want to get a BD player for some exclusives like the Pirates and Spidey trilogies though


----------



## effmaster (Feb 12, 2008)

I feel terrible with the recent news that Netflix and Best Buy are going towards Blu Ray over HD DVD. I understand that things are turning rather grim for HD DVD right now.
Some people have asked when is this clubhouse going to be closed due to HD DVD losing out. I say that this clubhouse doesnt deserve to be closed out. Whether HD DVD wins or loses, this was still a clubhouse with 31 members in it at last count from TPU who threw their support for HD DVD over Blu Ray. While I cannot deny that things look rather grim, I still think that if you look at this story right here: http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/36017/128/

YOu will see that they expect Microsoft to lose out big time on HD DVD should it fail. Unless Microsoft really is boneheaded on this format war. They will use their money wisely to either A.) Save HD DVD or B.) Find a way to make a deal with Sony on getting into Blu Ray.

Frankly Im still holding out for letter A.) but I still have my reservations about wherther this will succeed or not.
Again to all those screaming for this clubhouse to finally close down.
 *I say NAY and SHAME ON YOU FOR SAYING SUCH A THING* 

IF You really want to TRY and make this clubhouse dead then prove to us here on TPU that there are more members supporting Blu on TPU here than there are HD DVD


----------



## Hawk1 (Feb 12, 2008)

I am not a member, but I definitely support HD DVD. I jokingly asked if this Clubhouse was going to close, due to the recent spate of bad news for the format, but honestly hope it wins the war, and never meant any ill will (I appologize if that is how it was taken). 

Anyway, I don't own an HD DVD player, but am considering getting the LG HD DVD/Blue RAY internal reader shortly to try it out on my monitor. Anyone with experience with this yet, or do you think I should I hold off?


----------



## bassmasta (Feb 13, 2008)

personally, I think HD-DVD will live untill it forces the price of blu-ray down.  by then, it'll be somewhat fair game, but BR still has the huge storage.... though im surprised there isnt a BR clubhouse yet.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 13, 2008)

Becuse not many are buying a stand-alone BR player. Who would have when they started at $1k...
It's all part of Sony's plan to get people to buy a PS3. "Look! It's the newest-latest gaming system with the ability to play BR discs!" Sure a few videophiles bought it for cost reasons, but mostly BR is an afterthought for most PS3 owners. Kinda like an extra Cub Scout badge for butt-wiping.

These formats are both equal. There will not be a big difference is capacity when DL & TL HD DVDs come. It's all marketing and install base.


----------



## effmaster (Feb 13, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Becuse not many are buying a stand-alone BR player. Who would have when they started at $1k...
> It's all part of Sony's plan to get people to buy a PS3. "Look! It's the newest-latest gaming system with the ability to play BR discs!" Sure a few videophiles bought it for cost reasons, but mostly BR is an afterthought for most PS3 owners. Kinda like an extra Cub Scout badge for butt-wiping.
> 
> These formats are both equal. There will not be a big difference is capacity when DL & TL HD DVDs come. It's all marketing and install base.



I just hope that Microsoft helps to keep it alive for us to see the Triple layer HD DVD's.
I am starting to wonder If Disney had something up its sleeve when it voted yes to supporting a triple layer HD DVD. I think we can all agree that HD DVD will still be here in full force through the end of the year.
I still Hate Sony to this day. I hate the way that they have always forced their opinions on unsuspecting people out there.


----------



## Dangle (Feb 13, 2008)

I hate sony because they are the Apple of Japan.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 13, 2008)

is this club still alive?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2008)

Dangle said:


> I hate sony because they are the Apple of Japan.



Sony = Japapple?


----------



## effmaster (Feb 14, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> is this club still alive?



Do you support this club????


----------



## effmaster (Feb 14, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> I am not a member, but I definitely support HD DVD. I jokingly asked if this Clubhouse was going to close, due to the recent spate of bad news for the format, but honestly hope it wins the war, and never meant any ill will (I appologize if that is how it was taken).
> 
> Anyway, I don't own an HD DVD player, but am considering getting the LG HD DVD/Blue RAY internal reader shortly to try it out on my monitor. Anyone with experience with this yet, or do you think I should I hold off?



you have been added* GRUDGINLGY*

JK. but seriously I did add you


----------



## effmaster (Feb 14, 2008)

bassmasta said:


> though im surprised there isnt a BR clubhouse yet.



Because no Blu Ray fanboy has realized how big our population of members for the HD DVD clubhouse actually is


----------



## ktr (Feb 19, 2008)

effmaster said:


> Because no Blu Ray fanboy has realized how big our population of members for the HD DVD clubhouse actually is



I think it has to do with that 90% of blu-ray owners are PS3 owners...and there is a ps3 clubhouse


----------



## effmaster (Feb 19, 2008)

ktr said:


> I think it has to do with that 90% of blu-ray owners are PS3 owners...and there is a ps3 clubhouse



Leave us Infidel

We may have lost the format war but that doesnt mean that you can come in here, your post has been reported.


----------



## ktr (Feb 19, 2008)

effmaster said:


> Leave us Infidel
> 
> We may have lost the format war but that doesnt mean that you can come in here, your post has been reported.



If I am the "Infidel", that makes you the terrorist.


----------



## effmaster (Feb 19, 2008)

ktr said:


> If I am the "Infidel", that makes you the terrorist.



Silence... I kill you!!!!


----------



## Snipe343 (Feb 19, 2008)

^lol i would buy a HD DVD player, if i had an extra 130 dollors to waste regardless if they lost or not, but in the big picture it doesnt matter, there will be something new in 10ish years


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 19, 2008)

so when's the funeral?

seriously though .. how much fia BR burner?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> so when's the funeral?
> 
> seriously though .. how much fia BR burner?



in Au its around $300 for a BD-ROM and $550 for a BD-R


----------



## department76 (Feb 21, 2008)

well the battle is over, sadly.  i'll continue to enjoy HD-DVDs while they can still be found, i'm guessing they won't completely disappear for a year or two.  by then i could get a nice blu-ray drive for my comp for less than $200 lol.  funny a bare BD-ROM drive for a computer costs that much, and i got my HD-DVD player for $99 + 5 free titles


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 23, 2008)

i just sold my hd-dvd player........so i am out.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 28, 2008)

Count me in lmao.  Got one with my 360 Elite.

Movies:
300
Transformers
Blades of Glory
King Kong


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know this was here...count me in too. I still use my HD DVD player quite a lot actually and plan to buy many many more movies. I also own a Blu-ray player for my PC as well  but I still prefer the quality of the HD DVD discs over Blu-ray so far. It's weird but there was 'something' that made the HD DVD look more like a theater film as opposed to just the extreme clarity of the Blu-ray discs. Both are fantastic though so I had to have both. 

I have the 360 add on drive but use it on my computer mostly because of sound and resolutions I can get out of the computer that I can't do on the 360 (since you can't freely select specific resolutions w/o a VGA cable). I may mount it permantly in the PC but I have to find that convertor cable first for now it's USB all the way.

I'm LOVING the prices too now that all the bickering is done and over with. They were cheap when they first came out but now they're sick!

K


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 28, 2008)

I've got mine running through an HDMI > DVI converter to my 1680x1050 22" Samsung LCD.  I was gonna get a 1080P Sharp Aquos, but nobody wants to buy my stuff


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice, I've been thinking about getting a Sharp as well (or a Samsung) but I'm thinking I want one of the 120Hz models after spending a little time messing with one. I don't know what I'm gonna do just yet but either way it can only get more beautiful. 

Right now I use everything (360 games & PC w/HD DVD+Blu-Ray) on my 32" LCD tv at 1360*768 resolution as it's native for the monitor. Everything is just gorgeous right now but I'd like to do one better especially for my 360 since it's stuck at 1280*720p or 1920*1080i using HDMI as I can't do 1080p.

I'm trying to get my refresh rates right with HDMI on my PC as we speak but I can only select 30Hz with 1080i for some reason? Any ideas...

K


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 28, 2008)

None whatsoever.  I went HDMI > DVI and set the output of the 360 to 1920x1200 and it worked.  I think my monitor's just downscaling it to 1680x1050.  Looks great nonetheless, and I don't have to spend hundreds of dollars!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2008)

Kei said:


> Nice, I've been thinking about getting a Sharp as well (or a Samsung) but I'm thinking I want one of the 120Hz models after spending a little time messing with one. I don't know what I'm gonna do just yet but either way it can only get more beautiful.
> 
> Right now I use everything (360 games & PC w/HD DVD+Blu-Ray) on my 32" LCD tv at 1360*768 resolution as it's native for the monitor. Everything is just gorgeous right now but I'd like to do one better especially for my 360 since it's stuck at 1280*720p or 1920*1080i using HDMI as I can't do 1080p.
> 
> ...



i started a media PC clubhouse and your question was answered there - its common for HDMI ports to not included EDID information. Most likely, you need to try other HDMI ports. only 1 of the three HDMI inputs on my samsung screen supports 1360x768, as ridiculous as that may sound.


----------

